# IH 240 Utility Starter problems



## tenpointers2000 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Recent problem with my tractor has me puzzled? My 240 just died on me as I was driving out of the pasture. I thought I ran out of fuel so went a put some in it. The tractor would not start and I eventullay wore the battery down. I tried pull starting it and still had no luck. Drug it home and put the battery on charger. After full charge placed battery back in and hit the starter. Heard a loud K Thunk and that was it. I thought my connection might be loose and went to try and move the connectors on the post and within a second of laying my hand on the terminals it felt like I was holding a piece of hot coal (blistered my fingers pretty good)! Any ideals ? Thanks in advance.


----------

